# Jewel orchids (bandwidth warning!)



## littlefrog (Oct 3, 2006)

OK, last for a while. Some jewel orchids.

Anoectochilus roxburghii






Anoectochilus formanosum (similar but different)





Ludisia (Haemeria) discolor var. alba





Goodyera schlectendaliana (type that three times fast)





Goodyera helmsleyana





Sarcoglottis sceptrodes (not a jewel orchid, but I grow them for the leaves)


----------



## Heather (Oct 3, 2006)

Those Goodyera's are particularly cool looking, Rob.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 3, 2006)

Lovely, all of the. Do you have any of these for sale, Rob???


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 3, 2006)

All but the goodyeras I have a few extra of... Aren't on the list yet.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2006)

Really? I had a few catch a problem and then the thrips got in so I need some more. E.


----------

